# Snowbirds: weighing the pros and cons of how deep to have roots in Canada at 65+



## HermesHermes (Mar 24, 2017)

Except for emergency healthcare, English spoken (more or less!), public libraries /recreation centres, and decent weather in a few places for 3-4 months a year I really see no great advantages to be retired in Canada - not financially, not emotionally and in very few other practical considerations. I am a bachelor. I don't own a business or property. I slowly moved all my possessions to a storeroom in Asia so that at 62 I now live out of a suitcase in one of the most expensive metropolitan areas of Canada (GVRD) - for reasons of family obligation that are unlikely to last more than 5 years.... 

I am a Canadian citizen and resident very well-travelled in Southeast and South Asia. I got most of my medical care overseas because I could see a specialist within a few days in Saigon, Penang or Mumbai who spends 30-40 minutes in a consult instead of 15. I could afford to eat out. And there is the history, the beaches, and more. 

In fact *I am chomping at the bit to get old fast*, so I can take my CPP, OAS and possibly GIC and get the heck out of here! The only thing that holds me back is no savings. My retirement income will be meagre. On $700 I could live in Nepal or Cambodia but not Thailand or Taiwan. To live in any of the rapidly developing Asian Tigers it'll take GIC and probably part-time work or running a small business either overseas or here half the year for cash. Actually I could even report it. As I recall it isn't taken off dollar for dollar. 

My plan is to just rent a room in a shared apartment here in Canada (as indeed I do now) for the absolute minimal 'footprint' in Canada and for only one reason: qualifying for GIC. And getting treated if I develop something disastrous like cancer.

Snowbirds, comments please.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Bumping thread as this had been waiting moderation approval, post should be visible now


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

HermesHermes said:


> Except for emergency healthcare, English spoken (more or less!), public libraries /recreation centres, and decent weather in a few places for 3-4 months a year I really see no great advantages to be retired in Canada - not financially, not emotionally and in very few other practical considerations. I am a bachelor. I don't own a business or property. I slowly moved all my possessions to a storeroom in Asia so that at 62 I now live out of a suitcase in one of the most expensive metropolitan areas of Canada (GVRD) - for reasons of family obligation that are unlikely to last more than 5 years....
> 
> I am a Canadian citizen and resident very well-travelled in Southeast and South Asia. I got most of my medical care overseas because I could see a specialist within a few days in Saigon, Penang or Mumbai who spends 30-40 minutes in a consult instead of 15. I could afford to eat out. And there is the history, the beaches, and more.
> 
> ...


You have zero savings and you are 62 years old-it would appear that you are making a logical choice for sure-also-if you get "something disastrous" I wouldn't be expecting the sickcare system to automatically fix it. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## lagagnon (Apr 13, 2017)

I am guessing by GIC you mean GIS? If that is the case I understand it is only available if you live in Canada.
https://www.canada.ca/en/services/b...ge-security/guaranteed-income-supplement.html

You might need to re-think your plans?


----------

